# Can I charge chassis battery from mains hook up?



## jammiedodger (Aug 30, 2008)

Hi, wonder if anyone can help?

I have a 2008 Swift Sundance 630l with control panel type ne183. We've had a multitude of problems with the van over the last 3 months (but thats a story for another day :twisted: ) and becasue of that the cab/chassis battery is flat. 

Are you able to charge to cab/chassis battery using mains hook up and divert the charge away from the leisure battery?


Many thanks in advance for your words of wisdom.

Jamie


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Jamie,

The answer is yes. By selecting the vehicle battery (using the symbol of a "cab" on the control panel), the charger power is delivered to the vehicle battery.

However, if you are not on mains hook-up, and you select the vehicle battery, then all 12V will be delivered by the vehicle battery, which may mean you may not be able to start the vehicle after a period of time.

I hope that helps.

Ash


----------



## jammiedodger (Aug 30, 2008)

Ash,

Thanks for getting back so Swiftly!! Is there anything specific you need to do, becasue I've tried doing it but it just seems to flash the red light, control panel says low battery then defaults back to charging the leisure battery.

Jamie


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Jamie,

The fusebox will only connect the vehicle battery into the circuit if the voltage is above 11.75V. If the vehicle battery is below this, the fusebox will switch the power source back to the leisure battery, to protect the vehicle battery from discharging or being damaged, and the control panel will warn you of this.

It does sound like vehicle battery is flat, and needs either a long drive (if you can get it started) or charging from a household 230V charger.

Ash


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

To charge my vehicle battery I use a Ctek charger plugged into the mains which drops to a maintenance charge


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Hello Jamie,Don't forget to switch on your charger unit in the cupboard.


----------



## jammiedodger (Aug 30, 2008)

Thanks Ash.

Jamie


----------



## jammiedodger (Aug 30, 2008)

Thanks Ash.

Jamie


----------



## Double-Entendre (May 19, 2009)

SwiftGroup said:


> Hi Jamie,
> 
> The answer is yes. By selecting the vehicle battery (using the symbol of a "cab" on the control panel), the charger power is delivered to the vehicle battery.
> 
> ...


Ahh, another bonus I didn't realise my Royale 590 can do! :lol: :lol:

Just to clarify though. . . . . . . when I connect to 230V hook-up, does my Leisure Battery charge automatically with the switch in the middle position? or do I need to switch the selecter switch to "Leisure battery" position for the juice to get to the required battery in each case?

thanks


----------

